# Doe with a raspberry looking growth on anus..Help



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

Looked my dwarf Nigerian doe over this morning and her back end is damp and kind of dirty and she has a bright red bubble to the side of her anus. Anyone have any experience with this kind of thing? She is eating and acting fine, just want to know how to treat and what it could be. The bubble thing is about the size of a small marble....thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can you post a picture? It would really help to see what you're looking at. She's a doe - is she possibly pregnant? Also check for temp. My first thought is rectal prolapse, but unsure. Is part of it attached or seems to be coming from the anus?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree to post a photo. How is she acting otherwise? Is she bred?
It could be sun cancer, soremouth or a number of other things like a staph infection.


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Pics of Goldi's growth*

Here is the pic. The sun was really bright...so it doesn't show very well, it is smooth and bright red and she is fairly grimy. She is eating good and doesn't act like it bothers her at all. Planning on cleaning her up and then was wondering what else to do. Sulfa powder?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

can you email it to me at [email protected] so I can blow it up and look at it?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't really tell from the picture - it is to small viewing it. But from what you are saying and not a prolapsed rectum, I believe it is probably a form of cancer.

Skin cancer on goats tail web is common in Hot, Dry, Windy areas. White goats are more susceptible to it. Does it look cauliflower shape? It could be Squamous cell carcinoma but those usually get black and crusty on animals.

Melanoma cancer is bright red and bubbly looking. A very graphic picture of an advanced case is shown here - http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8811

There's just so many types of skin cancer and tumors that goats can get, I would get a large animal vet to see her now - Monday at the latest. You don't want to play with this. If it's cancer and caught early enough before it grows internally, they can freeze it off. Surgery is another option but you really need an experienced vet for this. If they cut it wrong it can spread like wildfire and then there's no hope.

I'm sorry I can't give you good news, but it's something that needs to be seen by a vet. Other informaton - there have now been studies that show sunscreen is actually increasing rates of skin cancer because of Vitamin A which has photocarcinogenic properties. So, I wouldn't put Vit A on her or sunscreen. http://www.aolnews.com/2010/05/24/study-many-sunscreens-may-be-accelerating-cancer/ We use only straight Zinc Oxide for us and our goats.

Vitamin D is supposed to slow down the spread rate for cancer. Diet and genetics both play big roles in developing cancer. So does vitamin D. The more carbs they eat (grains) the higher the cancer risk. The more vitamin D they have, the less risk.

Sorry I couldn't be more help. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

Not cauliflowered shape...just round and red. and yes, I will send the pic. My email account ...the subject line will be Goldilocks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried to blow up the pic from email - but it is very blurry :-( I have a goat with skin cancer and was told to keep her bred as much as possible as it keeps it at bay ...


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

kelebek said:


> I tried to blow up the pic from email - but it is very blurry :-( I have a goat with skin cancer and was told to keep her bred as much as possible as it keeps it at bay ...


Where is the skin cancer on your goat at? In cancer cells near the vagina/vulva or anus birthing can cause it to rupture and spread even more quickly.


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok...well thank you for all your insight. I will call my vet on Monday. It has been very hot and very dry here in the midwest...and she does love her grain. I hope it isn't cancer, but if it is, I guess we'll deal with it. She has never been bred, just a pet....Thanks again.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a 3 year old goat, that I just found out has cancer. She delivered twins girls 5 days ago and the lesions bleed some. My question to someone is... Does it effect her ability to nurse her babies? Is her milk contaminated? She (Katie) is one of my milk producers. This is her 3rd pregnancy and her babies aren't chubby as usual. One of my other goats delivered twins 12 hours later and they are already fat and sassy. 
I've been thinking of supplementing them. Any help would be great.

Pj at Simplicity Ranch


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would supplement them if you think they aren't getting enough from mom. Were biopsies run to determine the cancer? Where are the lesions? Can you get a couple pictures of the lesions? Many have wondered about odd lumps and bumps on their goats and if this is any way to possibly tell it would be a great help.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

kelebek said:


> I tried to blow up the pic from email - but it is very blurry :-( I have a goat with skin cancer and was told to keep her bred as much as possible as it keeps it at bay ...


Heres a copy of the pic that i did a little adjusting on for yall to see!!
HOPE THIS HELPS!!! It looks like a cherry tomatoe on the left side of her anus.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder if its a little superficial hernia?


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

it looks like an abccess to me ,Teejae


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

Haven't found a vet yet that knows goats....but if it is an abscess, how is that treated?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Abscess's are normally lanced and drained, then depending on the size they may be packed or left open to heal from the inside out. This being said I wouldn't lance something that close to a bacteria ridden location without a vets advice. The vet doesn't have to know goats cause any animal can have an anal issue. Any vet who treats cattle/horses/dogs/cats or even guinea pigs will be able to help.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

You don't want to lance or cut at it until you know it is NOT cancer. If you cut or lance it and it is, the cancer will spread Extremely fast and you goat may not be saved. Get it checked first please.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I let an abcess run its course till it burst then clean out with peroxide and keep it open.If doe is unwell give her Antibiotics,Teejae


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

mjgh06 said:


> You don't want to lance or cut at it until you know it is NOT cancer. If you cut or lance it and it is, the cancer will spread Extremely fast and you goat may not be saved. Get it checked first please.


Yes, PLEASE get it checked first. If you lance something that isn't meant to be lanced, you could be in some serious trouble.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, just on the topic of lancing something without knowing if its an abcess or not, I watched some guys once lance an abcess on a steer in a feedlot. They made it out to be a really big deal (it was a huge lump on his stomach), like cmon guys watch this watch this. Cut into the lump and ... the steers guts fell out. It was a hernia, not an abcess. Moral of the story, if you want to lance an abcess aspirate some fluid first using a needle to be sure its an abcess. I usually let them burst on their own, I dont like lancing abcesses. 

But anyway, I'm not sure this is an abcess. I'd be getting a vet's opinion. It doesnt look like the cancers I've seen on pink bummed animals, but then again it doesnt really look like anything I've seen before.


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

I found my dogs vet is also on our area livestock recommendations...so I am going to talk to him. It looks different today, less red and angry looking...so I am hopeful. I will let you know what I find out. Thank you so much for all your input.


----------



## Shemarie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Sorry I never updated....*

Goldilocks did have melanoma...I had to put her down this winter. So sad..now I have 3 wethers with attitude..She of course was my sweet one. The joys and sorrows of owning animals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry


----------

